# Harvesting Big White Pine



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2007)

I took a job to "saw out" all the material for a "long" covered porch that's going on a huge cabin. In this "deal", i also agreed to harvest all the white pine logs i'll need from my customers woodlot. Now that the weather has warmed up, i got started on that project today!

Here's the first tree i chose to harvest...







After cutting all of the lower limbs off the trunk, cleaning out around the tree, and knotching the trunk, i put my "timberjack" in place, and started my cut... Once i was in a bit, i pounded a wedge in, and sawed to the "hindge".






Then i pulled the saw out, and cranked the handle on the timberjack... and over it went..






once it was over i started "limbing" the trunk,






and then sawing the logs out,






Here's how i go to the woods, i'd rather use my ATV and then go back for the tractor after i have all the logs sawn out, and now it's time to go get the tractor!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2007)

Part 2

Next it was time to skid the logs out where i could get to them with the forks on the loader,






and start loading them on my running gear..






As you can see, a couple of the logs were pretty decent..








With the logs loaded, it was time to head home..






and here's one last look as i left the woodlot..






The next project is to start milling these white pine logs, to the "materials list" my customer gave to me...

Hope you enjoyed the picts...

Rob


----------



## dustytools (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice pictures and post Rob! When I grow up I want to have equipment like yours. Hope to see some milling pics. soon.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice... thanks. I too want all those toys to play with. Decided how you're going to slice up that pine? I've been told you can saw pine like that to maxamize the knots, which is what some folks want for walls and floors.


----------



## lmbeachy (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice post and very interesting pictures. just wondering, did any of those logs get close to the capability of your tractor.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Apr 30, 2007)

Great shots. I was thinking the same thing...Looks like that big log would almost lift your back wheels off the ground...!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words...

I have to saw all of the logs to a supplied "materials list", and i always try to saw out the biggest stuff first....

For the most part, the biggest log will be 6"x10" beams as it's 27" on the small end and i can get more than one... The rest will be random 5/4 boards, because they (the logs) aren't long enough to get a beam out of that fits the list...

None of the logs maxed out my loader, as it will pick up over 3500 pounds, but i have to be VERY carefull to keep things centered so i don't tip the tractor sideways...

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 30, 2007)

Good work. Thanks for sharing.

We await part two.opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 1, 2007)

Rob do you got a closeup photo of the timberjack ???
how much lift capacity does it got ??
looks allot like my felling tool "stalpen" !!


----------



## wdchuck (May 1, 2007)

NIce pics, and a days work. Forgot all about having to keep the log centered for stability, first thought on most minds is lift capacity, then balance. 

What is the range of movement on that Timberjack? 

Look forward to seeing the inside of the logs.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 1, 2007)

Here's where i bought my Timber Jack.. http://www.norwoodindustries.com/product.aspx?prodID=1037&cID=1005 There are some pictures and info there...

Mine is made oversea's and seems to be very well made... You don't need any tools to ajust it, or to use it and that's kinda nice..

The more i use it, the more i like it as i feel it makes tree felling just a little safer...

Rob


----------



## MJR (May 1, 2007)

A few years back I took a bunch of Red Pine for our camp. I am glade they were not that big. I envy your set-up.


----------



## RIX (May 1, 2007)

Very nice, great looking wood, can't wait to see it milled and the finished product. Thanks for sharin.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 1, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's where i bought my Timber Jack.. http://www.norwoodindustries.com/product.aspx?prodID=1037&cID=1005 There are some pictures and info there...
> 
> Mine is made oversea's and seems to be very well made... You don't need any tools to ajust it, or to use it and that's kinda nice..
> 
> ...



Mine is tool free as well, I just got it when I took that picture, and had to put the handle on with a wrench 
Do you know were "overseas" yours is made ?
it look allot like the Sweden made RH-pusher http://www.reipal.se/


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 1, 2007)

> Do you know were "overseas" yours is made ?
> it look allot like the Sweden made RH-pusher http://www.reipal.se/



Nope, i don't know the exact country it was made in, but the one in the link does look like it...

How do you like your's???

Rob


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 2, 2007)

I like mine allot, but I only use it for trees close to powerlines and buildings !
I got mine as a gift from my boss, if I had bought one myself I think it might have been a RH-pusher timbertool IV 3,6 ton lift capacity the one I got have 2,9 ton !!
all in all it's a handy tool


----------



## TreeManSweden (May 3, 2007)

*Stalpen VS RH-pusher*

TreeJack Stalpen is a more powerful and high quality tool than RH-pusher, but of course is the price higher too. Quality and safety costs...

Info about STALPEN http://www.stalpen.com/info_stalpen_eng.html
Webstore : http://shop.textalk.se/en/shop.php?id=665

TreeMan


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 3, 2007)

welcome here treemansweden !!!
do you hang out on skogsforum ??


----------

